# Split/torn nail!



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Last night Scooter was paying a lot of attention to one of his back feet, and on having a look we discovered that somehow he's torn part of his nail off, exposed what i assume to be the quick. The flesh under the nail looked sore but not broken (it wasn't bleeding and didn't look like it had been, there's no blood spots around the house) but my mother, who is a nurse, bandaged up his foot to stop him chewing it as he's a bit of a foot-chewer as it is.
This morning he tore his bandage off (fortunately didn't make it bleed!) but now i think it looks worse - the quick almost seems to be bulging out of the hole in his nail 

Has anyone else experienced this with their dogs and did you take them to the vets? My dad's said not to bother because of the cost for "just a toenail" and i'm not sure what a vet would be able to do about it, but i can't see it healing anytime soon.
Thankfully he's walking around ok on it and doesn't seem too bothered, but i'm worried about the healing process now.

Any advice/similar experiences would be great! Esme x


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Last night Scooter was paying a lot of attention to one of his back feet, and on having a look we discovered that somehow he's torn part of his nail off, exposed what i assume to be the quick. The flesh under the nail looked sore but not broken (it wasn't bleeding and didn't look like it had been, there's no blood spots around the house) but my mother, who is a nurse, bandaged up his foot to stop him chewing it as he's a bit of a foot-chewer as it is.
> This morning he tore his bandage off (fortunately didn't make it bleed!) but now i think it looks worse - the quick almost seems to be bulging out of the hole in his nail
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with their dogs and did you take them to the vets? My dad's said not to bother because of the cost for "just a toenail" and i'm not sure what a vet would be able to do about it, but i can't see it healing anytime soon.
> ...


Hmm this happened to my dog, I think its best being taken to the vets as it can easily become infected. 
She wouldnt put any weight on her paw though, and had to have the whole nail removed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Our dog has just cost over £1000 because of an infected claw. His whole foot swelled up and the claw started to rot so he had to have an operation to remove it.
Lots of dogs get over a split claw with no problem, but be aware of the consequences of leaving it.
Just to add, ours hadn't shown any sign of a problem before his foot swelled, so we had not ignored it


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

hi mine ripped his dew claw nail off
aww and it looked a mess
i took my boy to the vets
he needed antibiotics
and a big bandage on
which he spent many happy hours chewing....lol
i think it is a vet job....:frown2:
sorry love noogsy xx


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

rona: Ouch! That's a big bill for a little nail!

Managed to get the last appointment today thanks to a cancellation 

Came back with painkillers, antibiotics and an Elizabethan collar - the nail has been left as it is for now. Scooter is now hobbling around with a plastic bag on his foot to keep it clean and we're going to keep an eye on it for now.

Thanks guys


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I'd get your dog down to the vets, because if you leave it untreated it could easily become infected (constantly exposed to the ground). Nail bed infections are absolute b*ggers to sort too. 
In the meantime, if your dog will let you handle it, I'd wash/bathe the foot in saline solution. Dry it as best you can and outdoors keep the nail/foot bandaged or covered to prevent infection. 

Best the vet sees it though TBH

ETA- just read you've now seen the vet. Ignore the above then but make sure you keep it as clean as possible and covered up when you are out. 
Hope that helps


----------

